# Bike Palast Freiburg



## keroson (2. November 2006)

hmm also ich hab vor mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen, falls ich kein Teambike bekomme, auf jeden Fall war ich in Freiburg beim Bike Palast, hab mir mal ne Preisliste geholt, jetzt die Farge, hat da schon jemand erfahrungen-poitiv oder negative egal-alles posten
Gruß Keroson


----------



## blackforest (2. November 2006)

Ich hab da mal ne XT-Kurbel gekauft. War günstig, die Leute sind nett. 

Das wird dir jetzt aber nicht groß weiterhelfen nehm ich mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (2. November 2006)

Also ich habe zu meiner Freiburger Zeit da immer meine Verbrauchsmaterialien gekauft. Die Jungs waren in Ordnung, die Beratung gut und Sie hatten in der Regel alles an Lager. Und wenn mal was bestellt wurde, haben Sie sich auch an die vereinbarten Termine gehalten. 
Preise fand ich eigentlich fair, wenn man im Internet die Versandkosten und Zeit einrechnet, waren sie nicht teurer.
Was ich gut fand, dass sie oft Alternativen zu teuren Leichtbauteilen hatten. Ich habe da mal Barends gekauft, die leichter waren als eine Version von Tune und das zu einem super Preis.

Grüße Grobis


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (2. November 2006)

Yep, die wissen was die da haben und wenn nich schwatzen sie einem auch nix anderes auf nur weil sie es grad loswerden wollen.
Liegt möglicherweise daran, dass die Jungs selber fahren.


----------



## keroson (3. November 2006)

grobis schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal Barends gekauft, die leichter waren als eine Version von Tune und das zu einem super Preis.
> 
> Grüße Grobis



waren das SMICA hörnchen? 58g bei 19 euro (BP Preisliste hab ich hier vor mir liegen)



Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Yep, die wissen was die da haben und wenn nich schwatzen sie einem auch nix anderes auf nur weil sie es grad loswerden wollen.
> Liegt möglicherweise daran, dass die Jungs selber fahren.



Das die fahren wusste ich auch, haben sogar ihr eigenes Team...

@all Danke für eure Beiträge, wollte einfach mal so n paar Erfahrungen hören, preislich sind die ja Top, deshalb werde ich da wahrscheinlich öfter mal vorbeischauen...


----------



## Thunderbird (3. November 2006)

Beim Benny gibt's vor allem auf Tune-Teile und anderes hochwertiges
ganz gute Preise. Bei Massensachen wie Kurbeln, Schaltwerken oder 
so würde ich vorher mal im Internet vergleichen. Auf jeden Fall ist es
für uns Biker besser, so einen Laden zu unterstützen, der von Racern 
betrieben wird, als irgendeinen Dorfladen, bei dem's kaum gescheite
Bikes im Sortiment gibt. 

Thb


----------



## keroson (3. November 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Beim Benny gibt's vor allem auf Tune-Teile und anderes hochwertiges
> ganz gute Preise. Bei Massensachen wie Kurbeln, Schaltwerken oder
> so würde ich vorher mal im Internet vergleichen.


Ja des ist mir auch aufgefallen, wobei er die sram sachen relativ preiswert im sortiment hat, aber ne RS SID team für 399 muss man erstmal bei einem internet discounter finden


Thunderbird schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist es für uns Biker besser, so einen Laden zu unterstützen, der von Racern
> betrieben wird, als irgendeinen Dorfladen, bei dem's kaum gescheite
> Bikes im Sortiment gibt.
> 
> Thb


----------



## grobis (4. November 2006)

keroson schrieb:


> waren das SMICA hörnchen? 58g bei 19 euro (BP Preisliste hab ich hier vor mir liegen)



kann gut sein, ich schaue mal zur sicherheit noch nach. 

grüße grobis


----------



## grobis (4. November 2006)

Also 58g stimmen, aber den Hersteller kann ich nicht mehr herausfinden, irgendetwas mit "best practice".

Grüße Pascal


----------



## Janne4ever (6. November 2006)

tach,

also ich weiß ja nicht wer da jetzt den Laden schmeist, aber vor ein paar jahren war das ein etwas fülligerer man und seine Frau? Die Frau war ja reletiv nett meisten, aber der Typ? So was von unfreundlich und keine Ahnung, auf mich haben die immer den Eindruck gemacht als ob die nichts verkaufen wollen! hab als die erstel Psylos rauskamen eine bei den gekauft, zwei mal eingeschickt und beim zweiten mal 3 Monate gewartet und der hat mir so ein scheiß erzählt, das gibts nicht.
letztes mal als ich da war war ein junger Typ da, der hatte genauso wenig ahnung! Das einzige was für mich an dem laden postiv ist, sind die Preise!

Janne


----------



## Thunderbird (7. November 2006)

Der junge Typ war sicher der kleine Bruder vom Benny Joerges;
der ist der neue Besitzer des Ladens, ein recht guter Racer.

Ach ja - wenn einer von denen sagt, ein Teil käme "nächste Woche"
wieder rein, ist das nur eine akustische Täuschung. In Wirklichkeit heisst
das: "wir bekommens in 6 Monaten oder vielleicht auch nie".  

Der Laden ist was für Leute, die wissen, was sie wollen.
Reingehen, gucken, kaufen, wenn was schönes da ist.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terraesp (10. November 2006)

also ich komm aus dem Umland und wenn ich in FR bin gehe ich immer mal in den Bikepalast rein. Ich bin dort immer kompetent bedient worden und die Teile, die ich da gekauft habe waren auch gut und verrichten bis heute ihren dienst. So hab ich z. B. mein Fully mit Scheibenbremsen und neuen Laufrädern nachgerüstet und bin voll zufrieden. Also ich stimme dem Vorschreiber Thunderbird bei, bevor ich im WWW kaufe gehe ich zum lokalen Händler


----------



## Doc Holiday (15. November 2006)

... außerdem sind die Jungs nicht nur kompetent, sondern auch echt nett. Kann man gut unterstützen so ne Sache ...


----------



## drul (16. November 2006)

Hi
kann mich den positiven nur anschlieÃen.

Ich kaufe seit mindestens 5 Jahren immer mal wieder beim Bike Palast, manchmal ne komplette Gruppe und dann wieder lange Zeit nur Kleinkram wie Reifen, SchlÃ¤uche etc.

Kenne auch noch den alten Besitzer, der war schon recht - wÃ¼rde mal freundlich sagen - knorrig.

Der Benni und sein Team verkaufen einem nichts wovon sie nicht selbst Ã¼berzeugt sind und das was man heutzutage Kundenorientierung nennt ist bei ihnen voll da. 

Sie fahren selbst und betreiben ihren Shop aus Leidenschaft, das merkt man, und deshalb geh ich da auch wieder hin, auch wenn evtl. mal ein Teil 1,50â¬ teurer ist als bei einem Versender

Gesunde Voraussetzung (wie immer wenn man gut kaufen will): man hat selbst etwas Ahnung von der Materie.

GrÃ¼Ãe
Uli


----------

